# Falcons?



## bushidomartialarts (Dec 15, 2007)

So I was talking with some other kenpo geeks about the 'kenpo code'...

Sword = chop
Mace = closed fist
Doom = kicks
Destruction = left
Storm = stick attack

etc.

What does 'Falcons' mean?  We have Falling Falcon, Desperate Falcons and Falcons of Force.  We couldn't suss out the commonality.

Any thoughts?


----------



## MMAkid1 (Feb 23, 2008)

Our Code may be different because our techique "Stopping the storm is for when someone is already on you and you have to react quickly, whereas "Beating Disaster" is for defending against an overhand pipe or stick attack.


----------



## MMAkid1 (Feb 23, 2008)

BTW i am in Chinese Kenpo.


----------



## MattJ (Feb 26, 2008)

Check the sticky at the top of this forum: 

From Bill Martino's Kenpo Zone:
Code Words In Technique Names

Branch- attack using a kick
Circles- the dominant feature of the defense is circular motions
Cross- your defense involves crossing of his (3) or your (2) arms
Danger- you are grounded as part of the attack
Darkness- an attack from behind (3), or a defense behind him (1) 
Death- usually an attack involving a choke (4), or a stomping defense (2) 
Destruction- a left-handed attack
Doom- an attack involving a kick
Falcon- both hands initially work in the high zone
Fans - initial move uses a fanning action with both hands
Feathers- hair
Gift- attack involving a handshake
Hammer- the primary feature of your defense is hammerfists
Kimono- attack using a lapel grab
Lance - attack using a knife
Leaves - fingers
Mace - fist (either attacking, or as part of the response) 
Obscure- your initial strike is to one of your obscure zones
Peach- groin
Pendulum- downward block, usually in defense against a kick
Prongs- thumbs
Rain- descending attack or defense
Ram- usually a tackle (3), but may be a fist (2) or banged heads (1)
Rod-attack using a pistol
Sacrifice- involves grabbing his legs (2) or body (1) 
Salute- defense that uses an upward heelpalm strike 
Snakes - two people 'snaking around' (2), or wrapping your arms about theirs (1) 
Storm- attack using a club or stick
Sword-defense that uses chops (i.e., sword hands) 
Twigs- arms or hands
Wing - either a seized arm, or a defense that relies heavily on your arm


----------



## MJS (Feb 26, 2008)

I would say one or both hands executing a grab.


----------



## ChadWarner (Feb 26, 2008)

MJS said:


> I would say one or both hands executing a grab.


 Hz 1 forcefull grabs,  to say just grabs would include many more things such talon techs.


----------

